# Abbey Wood Caravan Club Site



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

We stayed at this site for 3 nights last week. From all accounts, do not navigate to it using the preset coordinates on your satnav. The best thing to do is to go to google maps, enter the details, and "send" it to your Tomtom, etc. We did this and arrived to within a few feet of the entrance (we asked from there, lol). there is a late arrivals area, with EHU, for anyone getting there after 20:00. The wardens seemed very friendly and asked us to choose a pitch and report back with number. On this basis I would suggest that you mark you pitch if leaving the site in your van.

We chose this site for easy access to London. You can purchase an off-peak saver ticket allowing you to travel on the train, tube and bus after 09:30 (no evening peak time applies). The train station is a brisk 5 minute walk from the site, along with a convenience store, post office, baker's shop, etc. There is a chinese takeaway and kebab house there too. The travel tickets are £5 all day, for an adult and £1 for a child over the age of 4. The journey into London is about 35 minutes, into Charing Cross. Greenwich is only about 15 minutes by train, from the site. I would tend to avoid returning to the site between 16:30 and 18:30 due to the congestion on the train. The station has easy access for wheelchairs and prams.

The site itself is really quite surprising. It certainly is not what you would expect of a busy campsite in an urban setting. It is quite stunning and well kept, with 220 touring pitches, many hardstanding, and plenty of grass and trees to make you forget where you are. Many of the pitches appear level and have EHU, with the occasional TV aerial point. We didn't use the aerial point or a separate aerial for that matter, so I can't comment on the TV reception. Most of the other vans had satellite and didn't appear to have any problems. The site seemed full when we were there and I would advise pre-booking. Several units were turned away. On the plus side, There was a few RVs on the site and they didn't seem to have any problems negotiating the turns into the site and around the tarmac roads within.

There were at least 3 toilet/shower blocks, all to usual CC standards. There were also 2 disabled shower rooms, of a good size, requiring a RADAR key for entry. I believe that the wardens would probably let you in on production of a disabled person. Fortunately, we have a key. The conventional showers seemed quite busy around 09:00, with a small queue, so I would try and avoid this peak time. The water and waste facilities were handily situated, especially for us. There is a small shop at reception selling the minimum of goods so if you have forgotten your TV, I would try the town. A small play area with swings and a climbimg frame/slide was welcome. 

Despite the site being very busy there was no problem with noise. Even the group of 50+ french school children were well behaved and could not be heard after 21:00. They were staying in the area reserved for tents. There were a few dogs on the site and they were very well behaved too. I overhead someone at the station saying that you can take dogs are allowed in taxis at the discretion of the driver.

All in all, it was well worth a visit and we will certainly return. I hope this gives others a bit more information.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Abbey Wood & ZTL?*

 Buion giorno Timbop,
Thank you for your description. Have stayed at Abbey Wood quite a few times in the past when visitng London,mainly in the winter, and also found it very good and convenient with its train connections, and the connection with DLR at Greenwich.
However, I saw somewhere that it is now within the London ZTL or whatever it's called. How does that affect motorhome access?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not been there since they redeveloped it and now not likely too because as Eddied points out it is in the LEZ and if you are over 3.5 tons it will cost you £100 per day as of 7th July this year unless your motorhome is compliant with the new emission regulations. 

I do agree it is a great site and provides easy access into central London. 

peedee


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Peedee and Eddied.

You are both right. It is within the LEZ. Therefore, anyone with non-compliant vehicles would be advised not to use it. However, there are many people on the forum with compliant vehicles.

Regards


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Tim, we're going there tomorrow, so just the info we needed!


----------



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

*Abbey Wood Site, London*

We have stayed on this site too, and found it excellent , especially as we were told to listen for woodpeckerss... we assumed that in a busy conurbation it was a wind up ; but no , we heard them several mornings ( in April 2008)

We tended to use the buses most , and found they ran regularly to and from central areas up to 23.30 even on Sundays

May I clarify comments about LEZ?. The cost is now £200 per day for smaller vehicles, it was advised at £100 , but as a Road Haulage Association member and operator of lorries , I am assured non compliant vehilces, usually pre Euro 3 , with a few exceptions ( list on LEZ website) cost £200 per day. 
However you CAN STILL enter London LEZ ONCE ONLY and not be fined

Hope this helps 
HODGE
Mark and Denise Hodgkinson


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hodge is correct - it is £200 and you are allowed to enter ONCE then are given 28 days to comply. It does relate to pre Euro3 emission levels and that generally means any MH registered before 1st Jan 2002. There is a web site for checking your vehicle compliance Just enter your reg number and vehicle make

http://lezlondon.tfl.gov.uk/lez/vehicles/default.aspx

Most vehicles will need to meet Euro IV by 2012


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Abbey Wood Site, London*



HODGE said:


> May I clarify comments about LEZ?. The cost is now £200 per day for smaller vehicles, it was advised at £100 , but as a Road Haulage Association member and operator of lorries , I am assured non compliant vehilces, usually pre Euro 3 , with a few exceptions ( list on LEZ website) cost £200 per day.
> However you CAN STILL enter London LEZ ONCE ONLY and not be fined
> 
> Hope this helps
> ...


Hence the reason we did all the shows we wanted to see, in June, as there is no way we are coughing up £200 each way.........or at all for that matter. :wink:

Welwyn Garden City CC site is the nearest out side the LEZ, although I do believe the C&CC have a site right on the outer edge of the M25.

Found one .....Theobalds Park

Jock.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Actually, I appreciate there are problems with the LEZ but the purpose of the original post was to give members an brief user experience of Abbey Wood. There have been many posts in the past asking about sites in London, and Abbey Wood in particular.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

We use this site at least twice a year so as to visit our son & family and have found it to be very clean and tidy. We use our motorbike to go into london but also do use the train sometimes. The station is easy to reach in 10 mins walking.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Like others we have stayed at Abbey Wood a few times and really enjoyed it.
We have just come back from a few days at the C&CC site at Chertsey, a lovely site on the banks of the Thames a few miles inside the M25. Large site (200+) with lots of shade, 3/4 mile walk into Chertsey for shops (Sainsbury) and 1 mile to station for trains into Waterloo Station. 2 pubs, one next door and one over the bridge serve meals at a reasonable price. We would certainly go again. just outside the LEZ zone.
Cheers Sid


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for that Tim.

We'll be there Thursday and over the WE, go to know in advance it's OK.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for this information, Tim. I've been curious about this site as I'm a South East Londoner / North West Kenter who's been living in Yorkshire for 28 years. Now we've got a motorhome I thought the site might be an ideal place to stay when we go to visit relatives. In fact I've been down this weekend (by car) for an aunt's funeral and managed to find the site but didn't have time to look around, so your post was very welcome.

Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tim;

Thanks for the excellent update of this site, can I suggest you submit a review to the original campsite database entry, it would be very helpful to our members, even a cut and paste of your text here would be great if you have the time....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2920

pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

jumping in here as I am the one responsible for the Abbey Wood database entry. 

In the two reviews added so far the one from Telbell, added October 07, states that Abbey Wood railway station would close end of December 07. However, the next review from April 08 still mentions the railway to be operational. So what is true now?

I agree that this is rather important, because clearly the good railway connection to downtown London is one of the key features of Abbey Wood camp site.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerhard;

I've emailed the Caravan Club for an official response about the rail situation as I can't find any information on their website about it.

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A prompt email reply from the caravan club......

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Dear Mr Jenkins


Thank you for your email.


We have not been made aware of any disruption or closure to the rail link near to our Abbey Wood Club Site.

Please let us reassure you that if we are notified of any such action we will notify members by posting information on the website and in our Club Magazine.


Assuring you of our best attention at all times.


Kind Regards



Pauline

Web Contact Team

The Caravan Club"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pete


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If you try to book a ticket to Abbey Wood with the National railway site it seems OK up to August. I have not tried later.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

*Abbey Wood*

My grandsons live in Abbey Wood and we use this site to visit them. As far as I am aware the railway station is still in operation.
Whilst staying there don't forget to try the Chinese Takeaway(Menu in Reception) it is excellent and they deliver to the gate.
Hovis :wink:


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi All

I live about 5 miles from the Abbey Wood site and use the same railway line it is still open. Abbey Wood has the fast trains stopping at it and is used by thousands during the rush hour. Never heard anything of it closing at any time.
Sonja


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Boff said:


> Hi all,
> 
> jumping in here as I am the one responsible for the Abbey Wood database entry.
> 
> ...


The railway is still functioning at July 08, with no visible notices to the contrary.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

peejay said:


> Hi Tim;
> 
> Thanks for the excellent update of this site, can I suggest you submit a review to the original campsite database entry, it would be very helpful to our members, even a cut and paste of your text here would be great if you have the time....
> 
> ...


Pete

I will do when I get a minute.

Tim


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerhard

Yes you're quite right- when we were at AbbeyWood in 07 we were told by the Relief Warden (an MHF Member-sorry can't remember his name) that the train station would be closed from '08 for a year or two to facilitate transport changes ready for the 2012 Olympics.

On the basis of that we stayed at Crystal Palace earlier this year-only to later fiond out that the Station wasn't closed after all!

I've no idea whether there are still plans to close it but it may be worth "someone" ( :wink: ) who has a visit planned to contact the Site or better still the CC to see what the position is.

OOps-should have read page 2....sorry!! (who was that MHF member? :lol: )


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi
I think the closure that they were speaking of was actually of one side of the Station at Woolwich (which is on the same line) and not Abbey Wood. This was done to facilitate the new Docklands light Railway which will go into Woolwich. It was only the Platform that was closed and not the station. As far as I am aware there are no plans to do anything to Abbey Wood Station.
Just had a thought my next door neighbour is a train driver on this route, I will ask him if he know anything.
Sonja


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> Not been there since they redeveloped it and now not likely too because as Eddied points out it is in the LEZ and if you are over 3.5 tons it will cost you £100 per day as of 7th July this year unless your motorhome is compliant with the new emission regulations.
> 
> I do agree it is a great site and provides easy access into central London.
> 
> peedee


Just got my vehicle build data sent to me by my local Merc agent and although it is a late 2000 316 CDI Sprinter, I was surprised to see the emissions are Euro 3 compliant which means even over 3.5 tons I can enter the LEZ until 2012 without charge. This got me thinking, how the hell do the LEZ cameras know this if there is nothing shown on my V5C? Reads like a bit of a farce if all V5Cs are like mine and if you read >this<
peedee

ps and the proof.... the LEZ database shows it as none compliant after 2010 and it is only compliant now because it is incorrectly registered as a PLG.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Yes you're quite right- when we were at AbbeyWood in 07 we were told by the Relief Warden (an MHF Member-sorry can't remember his name) that the train station would be closed from '08 for a year or two to facilitate transport changes ready for the 2012 Olympics.


Found it after a search -it was Glen432. I've PM'd him.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> ps and the proof.... the LEZ database shows it as none compliant after 2010 and it is only compliant now because it is incorrectly registered as a PLG.


Yes peedee,

And if I hadn't complied with the law, by not re-registering the vehicle correctly, we would still have been "compliant" too. 8O 8O 8O

What about matey in his 2.5 tonne "non compliant" 4x4, towing his 2.0 tonne twin axle caravan. No problem there, eh? :evil: :evil: :evil:

Anyway, back on topic, for those that are compliant, Abbey Wood is a wonderful haven, within a suburbian jungle.

Jock. :wink:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

1st August - used station today.

Nice site, interesting international mix here.


----------

